# Brisket in the rain.....



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Just put a 12# brisket on the egg, should be done in about 18 hours or so.....


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Just put a 12# brisket on the egg, should be done in about 18 hours or so.....


about lunch time tomorrow


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Just put a 12# brisket on the egg, should be done in about 18 hours or so.....


Just call me when you are on your way over...I have paper plates


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

sounds goood!


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

sounds good


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Just call me when you are on your way over...I have paper plates


Not fair Jon! I know where he lives so take the party to him:whistling::whistling::whistling:

Jeremy...you cooking 225 or lower I hope? Aint done 1 in a while but I'm due!!! Where are the pics!!! thought you were taught better!:whistling:


----------



## cbigcarl (May 28, 2009)

How was the brisket, since you didn't share any?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason said:


> Not fair Jon! I know where he lives so take the party to him:whistling::whistling::whistling:


Because last time I was at his house there was a potato gun and a lot of whiskey involved and the tree I was behind was not big enough for cover...I felt violated when I left :whistling::whistling::whistling:


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

What is the trick to the briskets? I have been wanting to try one on my egg. I am not asking for your recipe, but what temp and how long per pound? internal temp?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

outdoorkid said:


> What is the trick to the briskets? I have been wanting to try one on my egg. I am not asking for your recipe, but what temp and how long per pound? internal temp?


 
Try cooking at 210-225 fer a long long time, pull at internal of 195, then wrap in foil and put into a cooler fer a bit....temp will spike but it'll be OK.... Try this forum fer everything you need: http://www.greeneggers.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

How did it turn out, your 12# brisket?


----------

